# My own Elfenlied skin for Acekard RPG



## azotyp (Dec 2, 2007)

Elfenlied, I love that anime. And im planning to buy Acekard R.P.G., so i modified skin "black" for acekard,
adding some red colour to all the buttons, i also added some cool photos of elfenlied art as background, and merged it with
transparent callendar and buttons, hope somebody like it, I hope i will (but for now I cant eaven test if it will work fine)
So if someone feel like trying that skin or modificating it so it could look better, feel free to do

Here is the skin, and some images of background that are in it






http://d.turboupload.com/d/2169054/elfenlied.zip.html


----------



## greyhound (Dec 2, 2007)

just tested it and it doesn't work, the bmps are incompatible

i made my skin a while ago but you need to save the bmp files in a certain format, similar to the R4


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 2, 2007)

anime sucks.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> -deleted-
> If you wanna flame posts do that elswere, or you will be reported.
> 
> 
> QUOTEjust tested it and it doesn't work, the bmps are incompatible


I changed bitmaps properties from truecolor to hicolor now that should do the fix, greyhound
could you check it out ?
http://d.turboupload.com/d/2169222/elfenlied.zip.html


----------



## OSW (Dec 3, 2007)

here's a discussion topic in the acekard forum.
http://www.acekard.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=3002

seems that the bmps must have 16bit color setting. i don't know whether this "hicolor" or whatever will mean the same thing but if it doesn't work i can fix it with photoshop for you guys tommorow.


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you seen the anime? I loved it, it was really good. Nice skin aswell.


----------



## DaMummy (Dec 25, 2007)

looks like a nice skin, but im no fan of this series nor a fan of anime. make more pls :}


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks cool i like Elfen Lied.


----------



## OSW (Jan 5, 2008)

did you get it fixed in the end?


----------



## the_skdster (Apr 1, 2008)

I would really love to use this skin.
Does it work properly yet?
Any new links? Both seem to be dead.


----------

